# the indent above the eye



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm curious about this too... :?

edit-

I think it is the equivalent to our temple.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I believe that is caused by their brain shrinking when we don't spend enough time with them. :shock: ..seems like my guys get raisin brained thru the winter! :lol: :lol: :lol: Of course its just a theory!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I believe that is caused by their brain shrinking when we don't spend enough time with them. :shock: ..seems like my guys get raisin brained thru the winter! :lol: :lol: :lol: Of course its just a theory!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I know Vida likes getting rubbed there. Maybe that helps the brain enlarge :lol:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Sonny likes getting rubbed there also. I've noticed that when he's just at rest he doesn't have a huge indent there...yet after I work him he does. How could it be with brain sizing though? I mean...doesn't the brain always say just one size?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I know that some people say that older and thinner horses get it...but Sonny has them and he isn't thin and he definately isn't old.
also some people say it has to do with the different breeds....I have no idea what is true if any of them


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> Sonny likes getting rubbed there also. I've noticed that when he's just at rest he doesn't have a huge indent there...yet after I work him he does. How could it be with brain sizing though? I mean...doesn't the brain always say just one size?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I was just kiddin' around. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> SonnyWimps said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny likes getting rubbed there also. I've noticed that when he's just at rest he doesn't have a huge indent there...yet after I work him he does. How could it be with brain sizing though? I mean...doesn't the brain always say just one size?
> ...


oooooh okay hahahaha :lol: 
I'm way too tired to pick up any jokes tonight...haha I'd better go to bed before I start imagining things :lol:


----------



## WadiDraa410 (Mar 8, 2008)

Somebody told me that when they are under stress or put under stress, that crevice is more hollow and it means they are worried, and I guess if they are worked they are put under a little stress, so maybe thats why?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

WadiDraa410 said:


> Somebody told me that when they are under stress or put under stress, that crevice is more hollow and it means they are worried, and I guess if they are worked they are put under a little stress, so maybe thats why?


hmmm....maybe, and, if that's true, that would be from the mini trail...but he wasn't too stressed acting or anything


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

It is the temple of the horse. It changed with age and also with breed. Weight also plays a big role in it. Arabians typically have deeper temples then drafts or such. But as they age the indents get deeper. Each horse is different with the depth of it. Like coloring. It all a matter of your horse.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> It is the temple of the horse. It changed with age and also with breed. Weight also plays a big role in it. Arabians typically have deeper temples then drafts or such. But as they age the indents get deeper. Each horse is different with the depth of it. Like coloring. It all a matter of your horse.


ooooh okay...do paints usually have deeper ones? How deep can it get?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Really in all honestly it all depends on your horse. I have seen horses with extremely deep temples and horses that hardly have any depth. Quarter Horses (Paint horses) can vary from any depth, along with any horse. typically tho, the more petite breeds have the deeper temples.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm, idk either.
But Lexi also likes getting rubbed there!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

So i did some more research to make sure i was correct. Finds out that i was wrong. Not completely, but i was pretty much wrong.

What i found out was. When the horse is chewing this area appears to alternately buldge outward and sink inward. This dent is part of a fat-filled cavity that lies behind the eye as a cushon. If the eye is bumped, it is pushed back into that cavity instead of busrting. As the horse ages, the indent becomes less fat filled and more pronounced.

He he. Thats what i get for looking things up on the internet. The source i got that from was wrong. I took the text above from a book


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Interesting, Delete! LOL, I just learned something new.  :idea:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

hmmm that is interesting indeed. I guess Sonny is like the people who age earlier than others haha cause his is pretty deep.

Might be also due to he's lost alot of weight since I first got him...I'm giving him some more grain to get his weight up a little bit though


----------

